# Some help....again



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry to keep bugging everyone. I know how to make all my dishes well, I just never know how much to make!!! One of these days I'll be able to walk on my own!!! But until then, I *REALLY* appreciate your help!

Okay, I'm doing a teen's birthday party. It's for a group of 12 sixteen year old girls. They're doing 'teen' food with a menu of mac & cheese, mini bagel pizzas and bite-sized burgers (think whitecastle size...with flavor!). Oh yeah, and a veggie tray, but that's cake.

Now, I know for a fact that teen girls can eat...especially when there are no boys around! I was kind of thinking a couple burgers & pizzas per person, but I don't know if that will be enough. And I'm not really sure about the mac & cheese. Just wondering how I should plan for this? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I assume they are going to have sweets, preferably chocolate. I'm also assuming that is not coming from you. 

16 year old girls can pack it away. But you agreed to cater a party at a certain cost, so I'd say go with a healthy large portion of mac and cheese....let the desserts cover any pig outs.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

My 14 yo daughter can put away an entire 1 pound package of Stouffers that supposedly serves 4. That along with whatever else we were having. 

I have a friend that is just under 5' tall and weighs about 70 pounds. You guessed it! Same thing.

Mac n cheese is just one of THOSE things.

April


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Okay, for 12 girls, let's say I do 24 mini burgers, 30 mini pizzas and a ginormous bowl of mac & cheese. Do you think two 8 ounce packages of pasta will be enough or too much? Appreciate all your help!

Jenni


----------



## butt3r_chick3n (Oct 22, 2005)

Holy smokes that's a lot of food.

I'm a 19 year old guy and I don't think I could eat that much, rofl.


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

No, remember that the pizzas and burgers are literally like two bites each max. The pizzas are on mini bagels and they are only a couple inches in diameter. So, really, that's not that many of either.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...along with a half gallon of milk!

From my understanding (someone correct me if I'm wrong) 2 oz of uncooked pasta per serving if it's the featured item. 

If the venue is kind of a munchie/snacky thing where they scoop and munch, then I'd certainly go by the 2oz rule in addition to 3 each of the pizza/burgers per person. Depends on the size and I don't know about you but White Castle Burgers weren't nicknamed "Belly Bombs" for nothing. It's amazing how many of those you can put away without blinking an eye. Yeah, even a teenager. 

It also depends on what else is being served. I would personally break up the protein and starch overload with something else vegetable-like in addition to the standard crudite. Maybe add some nice crunchy Romaine dipper leaves or jicama along with the veggies? I'm guessing there will be at least a couple of girls that will appreciate that. 

Sounds like fun. 

April:bounce:


----------

